# [GDM] il veux plus ...

## Anthyme

bonjour,

je suis en amd64 et depuis ce matin mon gdm refuse de démarer ... je passe par xdm...

je ne comprend pas pourquoi car hier ca marchais niquel ...

gdmsetup me sort ca :

```
saudade anthyme # gdmsetup

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 3 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 4 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 5 of 5.

  Command failed 5 times, aborting.

Impossible d'accéder au fichier de configuration de GDM.
```

J'ai effectivement des erreur dans mon log mais bon ca n'empeche pas xdm de démarer ni la 3d de foncitonner : 

```
anthyme@saudade ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "EE"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
```

J'ai essayer d'installer gdm en -* mais bon ca n'a rien changé...

ma version : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.14.9-r1  USE="ipv6* pam* tcpd* -accessibility -debug (-selinux) -xinerama" 0 kB
```

mon xorg.conf : 

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

Load "GLcore"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "belinea"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "6800GS"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    262144

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "6800GS"

    Monitor     "belinea"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

merci   :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, c'est à cause que tu as mis à jour baselayout en faisant ton emerge -puDNv world je suppose.

Pour arranger le tout :

```

#nano /etc/rc.conf

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"   ou lieu de xdm :)

```

Salut

----------

## geekounet

Pour l'erreur de GLcore, comment la ligne, ce module est obselète depuis longtemps.

Pou gdm :

 *Quote:*   

> Impossible d'accéder au fichier de configuration de GDM.

 

TU as bien un /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf ?

(note: avec GDM 2.16, la configuration devra se faire dans /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf à la place)

----------

## Anthyme

d2_racing : ce que je veux dire c que gdm plante au demarage et se relance 5 fois de suite avant d 'abandonné, j'ai a peine le temps de voir la souris...

pierreg : ok je regarde ce soir (je ne suis pas chez moi)

en tout cas merci

----------

## Anthyme

et bien en fait j'ai un custon.conf je vais faire un lien symbolique gdm.conf -> custom.conf et on vera ...

----------

## Anthyme

bon c pas super concluant ...

```

saudade gdm # ln -sf custom.conf gdm.conf

saudade gdm # gdmsetup

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 3 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 4 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 5 of 5.

  Command failed 5 times, aborting.

Impossible d'accéder au fichier de configuration de GDM.

saudade gdm # rm gdm.conf

saudade gdm # cp custom.conf gdm.conf

saudade gdm # gdmsetup

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 3 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 4 of 5.

  Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry

  Trying failed command again.  Try 5 of 5.

  Command failed 5 times, aborting.

Impossible d'accéder au fichier de configuration de GDM.

```

gdm ne marche pas mieux non plus...

des idées ???   :Confused: 

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dbasetrinity:
> 
> I solved it erasing ~/.Xauthority
> ...

 

source

Sait t'on jamais... sinon, tu as des erreurs dans les logs habituels ? tu as essayé de recompiler gdm ?

----------

## Anthyme

ca a changé le message d'erreur... mais en relançant gdm ca a tout remis comme avant...

je vais essayer de copier le default.conf de /usr/share/gdm

et oui j'avais deja recompiller ...

sinon y a ça :

```
saudade anthyme # cat /var/log/gdm/\:0.log

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux saudade 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Wed Sep 20 20:56:10 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 19 September 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 24 12:51:58 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

----------

## Anthyme

bon ca ne marche pas mieux avec le default.conf ...

----------

## Anthyme

bon maintenant meme le xdm ne me logue plus ... il se lance bien mais mes tentative de loging sont toujours es echecs ... obliger de passer par kdm ...

----------

## Darkael

Anthyme, pour ton problème avec gdm:

-D'abord, gdmsetup ne lance pas gdm, il ne marche que si gdm est déja lancé (d'où les "Failed to connect to socket"). Pour (re)lancer gdm il faut utiliser:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

-Ensuite, si ça marche pas tu peux aller regarder dans les logs (probablement /var/log/messages) pour voir si gdm rapporte une erreur. 

- En dernier recours, lance une session X sans passer par un *dm ou utilise un autre *dm qui marche, et lance les commandes suivantes dans un xterm ou autre:

```

export DOING_GDM_DEVELOPMENT=1

/usr/libexec/gdmgreeter

```

Et ça devrait te donner la cause du problème.

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai eu la même erreur. A priori ça venait des mes CFLAGS et/ou LDFLAGS...j'ai jamais trop su. Bon tout merdait en fait (plein de segfault partout). Du coup j'ai vraiment mis le strict minimum en flasg et emerge -e world et hop gdm redémarrait normalement.

peut-être tes cflags/ldflags trop aggressif pour gdm non?

----------

## Anthyme

pour linstant je suis avec kdm ...

a priori ca segfault a mort ...  :Sad: 

```
Sep 26 22:29:25 saudade login(pam_unix)[7688]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Sep 26 22:29:25 saudade login[7382]: ROOT LOGIN  on `tty1'

Sep 26 22:29:33 saudade gdmgreeter[7451]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Sep 26 22:29:36 saudade gdm[7512]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 0)

Sep 26 22:29:36 saudade gdm[7512]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 1)

Sep 26 22:29:36 saudade gdm[7512]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 1 1)

Sep 26 22:29:36 saudade gdmlogin[7512]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Sep 26 22:29:37 saudade gdmlogin[7512]: segfault at 0000000000000030 rip 00002acb65350ae0 rsp 00007fff478b09d0 error 6

Sep 26 22:29:40 saudade gdm[7577]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 0)

Sep 26 22:29:40 saudade gdm[7577]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 1)

Sep 26 22:29:40 saudade gdm[7577]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 1 1)

Sep 26 22:29:40 saudade gdmlogin[7577]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Sep 26 22:29:40 saudade gdmlogin[7577]: segfault at 0000000000000030 rip 00002ab0ca9f2ae0 rsp 00007fffe220c330 error 6

Sep 26 22:29:47 saudade gdm[7642]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 0)

Sep 26 22:29:47 saudade gdm[7642]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 0 1)

Sep 26 22:29:47 saudade gdm[7642]: failsafe dialog failed (inhibitions: 1 1)

Sep 26 22:29:47 saudade gdmlogin[7642]: No default session link found. Using Failsafe GNOME.

Sep 26 22:29:47 saudade gdmlogin[7642]: segfault at 0000000000000030 rip 00002b676be17ae0 rsp 00007fff40de7f10 error 6

Sep 26 22:30:01 saudade cron[7673]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep 26 22:30:16 saudade kde(pam_unix)[7692]: session opened for user anthyme by (uid=0)

Sep 26 22:30:16 saudade (anthyme-7708): démarrage (version 2.14.0), pid 7708 utilisateur «| anthyme| »

Sep 26 22:30:16 saudade (anthyme-7708): Adresse «| xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory| » résolue vers une source de configuration en lecture seule à la position 0

Sep 26 22:30:16 saudade (anthyme-7708): Adresse «| xml:readwrite:/home/anthyme/.gconf| » résolue vers une source de configuration accessible en écriture à la position 1

Sep 26 22:30:16 saudade (anthyme-7708): Adresse «| xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults| » résolue vers une source de configuration en lecture seule à la position 2

Sep 26 22:30:17 saudade (anthyme-7708): Adresse «| xml:readwrite:/home/anthyme/.gconf| » résolue vers une source de configuration accessible en écriture à la position 0

```

j'ai envie de dire que gnome c pas stable   :Confused: 

j'ai un parametre particulié ftree-vectorize j'ai recompilé sans et ca n'a rien changé...

```
export DOING_GDM_DEVELOPMENT=1 

/usr/libexec/gdmgreeter
```

Me lance un gdm dans mon fond d'ecran, il a l'air de marcher celui la ... mais il n'a pas mon theme perso ... je me demande si ca viendrai pas du theme que j ai mis (pourtant il avais deja marché)

----------

## kwenspc

gnome pas stable?  :Laughing:  moi il passe avec ces CFLAGS/LDFLAGS: (et gdm aussi tourne)

```

CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -s"

```

 :Mr. Green: 

Tu peus nous montrer les tiens pliize? ^^

----------

## Anthyme

Ils sont tous ce qu'il y a de plus simple :

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -Os -pipe -msse3 -ftree-vectorize"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE="kde kdm X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg -kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xml xorg xv zlib gphoto2 nsplugin apache2 postgres aac dts dvdread nvidia samba x264 xvid ffmpeg flac wxwindows svg avahi java mozsvg gecko-sdk real"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

```

----------

## geekounet

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> USE="kde kdm X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg -kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xml xorg xv zlib gphoto2 nsplugin apache2 postgres aac dts dvdread nvidia samba x264 xvid ffmpeg flac wxwindows svg avahi java mozsvg gecko-sdk real"

 

Ça ne devrait pas y être dans le make.conf tout ça, Portage les créé automatiquement.  :Confused: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   USE="kde kdm X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg -kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xml xorg xv zlib gphoto2 nsplugin apache2 postgres aac dts dvdread nvidia samba x264 xvid ffmpeg flac wxwindows svg avahi java mozsvg gecko-sdk real" 
> 
> Ça ne devrait pas y être dans le make.conf tout ça, Portage les créé automatiquement. 

 

dis ca a l'installeur liveCD, c'est lui qui les met   :Wink: 

je vais coriger ça   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Comme quoi l'installation à la main est toujours préférable  :Wink: 

----------

## Fruitwoot

A premiere vue j'y aurais vue une erreur dans les permissions, mais bon :S

----------

## Mickael

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour l'erreur de GLcore, comment la ligne, ce module est obselète depuis longtemps.
> 
> Pou gdm :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Impossible d'accéder au fichier de configuration de GDM. 
> ...

 

GDM n'utilise plus gdm.conf, (j'ai appris cela hier sur la liste), mais utilise désormais une concaténation de fichiers. Et le plus simple pour sa configuration et de passer par gdmsetup.

----------

## Anthyme

sauf que gdmsetup ne peux pas fonctionner si gdm n'est pas lancé ...

je me suis dis que ca venais peut etre du theme ?? comment peut on le changer à la main ?

----------

## Mickael

ici : 

```
/usr/share/gdm/themes
```

----------

## Anthyme

ok je verai ce soir, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> je suis en amd64 et depuis ce matin mon gdm refuse de démarer ... je passe par xdm...
> 
> je ne comprend pas pourquoi car hier ca marchais niquel ...

 Question à 0.02 cents : qu'est-ce que tu as fais entre temps avec ta machine ??

Au pire, je peux te filer un tbz2 de mon gdm pour que tu testes avec une version qui fonctionne (même arch, même version de gdm).

Enjoy !

----------

## kiorky

as tu mis à jour gnutls ya pas longtemps?

donne nous un genlop -i gnutls

----------

## Anthyme

en fait j'etait en plein emerge -e world donc vous idre exactement ce que j'ai installé ... je ne sais pas ...

gnutls est a jour.

```
saudade themes # genlop -i gnutls

 * net-libs/gnutls

   Total builds: 2

   Global build time: 6 minutes and 56 seconds.

   Average merge time: 3 minutes and 28 seconds.

   Info about currently installed ebuild:

   * net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1

   Install date: Fri Sep 29 23:43:35 2006

   USE="zlib nls -doc"

   CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -Os -pipe -msse3 -ftree-vectorize"

```

sinon j'ai aussi ça : 

```
saudade themes # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

dev-db/postgresql ~amd64

dev-java/sun-jdk ~amd64

dev-java/java-config ~amd64

dev-java/java-config-wrapper ~amd64

net-p2p/azureus ~amd64

dev-java/eclipse-ecj ~amd64

dev-java/bcprov ~amd64

dev-java/javatoolkit ~amd64

dev-java/swt ~amd64

virtual/jre ~amd64

virtual/jdk ~amd64

net-www/gnash ~amd64

dev-db/libpq ~amd64

gnome-extra/hal-device-manager ~amd64

media-sound/amarok ~amd64

gnome-base/gnome ~amd64

dev-java/blackdown-jdk ~amd64

media-video/mplayer-bin ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs ~amd64

media-libs/win32codecs ~amd64

```

et ça :

```
saudade themes # cat /etc/portage/package.use

www-client/opera gnome spell qt-static

mail-client/evolution kerberos

dev-libs/gmime mono

sys-devel/gcc gcj

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server ldap kerberos
```

sinon /usr/share/gdm/themes c'est bien l'endroit ou sont stoqué les theme mais ce que je recherche moi c l'endroit ou est configurer le theme actuel (pour en changer ^^)

merci de m'aider dans ma galere ... (kdm c moche)

----------

## kiorky

de deux choses l'une, 

1.ton gnutls semble montrer qu'il va falloir que tu mettes un paquet de machins a jour

```

(si tu as du /usr/lib/libgnutls.*13)

```

le revdep semble inévitable mais le problème , cest que chez ca na pas été assez, je men suis sorti en remergeant les paquets sorti par :

```

find /var/db/pkg -name NEEDED -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l 'gnutls\.so' | cut -f5,6 -d/

```

2. pour ton gdm, je suis parti sur un mauvaise piste car il semblerait que ce soit gdm qui ne demarre pas et pas ton wm! Comme quoi faut pas lire trop vite !

Vérifies les permissions tdes fichiers de conf

(pour tgester que cest ca : 

chmod 777 sur tous les fichiers auquels il accede (/etc/X11/gdm gdm.conf, themes etc.)

tu le relances, tu vois.

Si cest ca, remet des permissions correctes (777 cest pas toptop  :Wink: )

tu l'as remergé si cest pas le cas commence par faire un

```
emerge -C gdm;emerge gdm 
```

(rajoute --oneshot si iol depend d'un autre paquet et que tu ne l'as pas installer directement)

Sinon, essaye de le demerger, de supprimer tous les fichiers de conf qui n'ont pas été virés (equery files gdm avant de desintaller) et sauver tes trucs perso (themes gdm.conf)

Ensuite tu le remerge propreprement et tu fais un diff sur les fichiers de conf pour voire !

Si ca demarre pas tiens nous au courant :p

----------

## Anthyme

```
saudade anthyme # find /var/db/pkg -name NEEDED -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l 'gnutls\.so' | cut -f5,6 -d/

net-libs/libsoup-2.2.94

net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1

gnome-extra/evolution-exchange-2.6.2

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.2

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.6.0

mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1

net-im/gaim-1.5.0

saudade anthyme # emerge -va net-libs/libsoup net-libs/gnutls gnome-extra/evolution-exchange gnome-extra/evolution-data-server gnome-extra/evolution-webcal mail-client/evolution net-im/gaim
```

sans effet

chmod 777 sans effet...

remerge sans effet

rm -R /etc/X11/gdm et /usr/share/gdm sans effet

j'ai meme mis gdm 2.16 pour voir... 

mais le bug est toujours le meme ...

pour detailler plus : le logo nvidia apparait, puis la souris apparait et quasi instantanement ca reviens a la console, ca ressaye 3 fois de suite a intervals cour puis ca ressaie a interval plus long ...

----------

## Anthyme

bon j'ai du neuf ...

en fait l'erreur viens peut etre de la conf de X !

en effet meme le startx ne marche pas !!

Je ne sais pas comment kdm fait pour se lancer (un try catch de tout le code ?   :Laughing: )

voila le output :

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/anthyme/.serverauth.10899

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux saudade 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Wed Sep 20 20:56:10 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 30 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  8 21:52:47 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+fr" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

J'ai un peu de mal a comprendre le message d'erreur mais le probleme doit venir de la !

----------

## geekounet

Ya pas de message d'erreur ...

(à part celui de Xkb qui est normal et non fatal à X)

----------

## Anthyme

bin ca empeche quand meme X de se lancer ...

----------

